
Thirteen Patterns Of Programmer Interviews - kkim
http://typicalprogrammer.com/programming/thirteen-patterns-of-programmer-interviews/
======
jawngee
Hilarious.

Hiring developers for a startup is hard though. Here's a tip for those of you
hiring developers for an application developed in PHP:

\- Don't hire PHP developers.

The first four months of our startup's life we kept wondering why we got all
these lame duck candidates and realized our postings all solicited "PHP
Developers" which means every person who still considers "Webmaster" a serious
job title.

Furthermore, people who cut their teeth on PHP have cut their teeth on one of
the crudest, hackish, amateurish languages under the sun ... And I say this as
a manager of a large PHP application.

~~~
run4yourlives
Yeah, almost without question if you advertise for PHP you'll get everything
from a PHD who's mastered every language under the sun to a 14 year old kid
who's total experience is hacking his wordpress page over the last month.

Developing in another language is important almost for this reason alone!

~~~
palish
I have no idea why the above was downvoted, because it's absolutely true. The
more that smart programmers like the language you're using, the more smart
programmers you can hire. So if smart programmers hate PHP, there will be less
of them to work on a PHP project.

Paul has a whole essay on this exact topic:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/pypar.html>

------
mechanical_fish
The comparison between the Google interview process and the Voigt-Kampff test
is pure gold.

